# I love eBay



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Just sold a phone on eBay, do you think I should post it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just bought a phone in error.
Bid £37.50 but somehow it came out as £3,750.00 so obviously I got it at £65.00.
Now three e-mails and contact seller explaining the error have brought no response..... yet. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I just bought a phone in error.
> Bid £37.50 but somehow it came out as £3,750.00 so obviously I got it at £65.00.
> Now three e-mails and contact seller explaining the error have brought no response..... yet.
> 
> Ray.


Just cancel the sale, no need to bother the seller at all.

Hmm, just went through the process, now you need their cooperation, sorry Ray, I spoke too soon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, done now Kev.
Bought a better one now for £79. Look at the spec.
http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_216322.html

Ray.


----------

